# Need some advice on breeding my female cat



## Arcticbreeze (Jul 9, 2017)

Before I get a load of people telling me NOT to do this, I just want you too know that I am a responsible person and I'd going to make sure each kitten gets a nice loving home. I am NOT doing this for the money, Just purely for the experience of letting a cat have kittens. I just have a few questions. 
1) I'm planning to breed my mixed breed black cat. She is currently six months old. What's the best age to breed her? 
2) How many kittens is my cat likely to have in her first litter? 
3) How much should I sell the kittens for? I'm from the UK by the way, so please don't give me an answer in dollars! I'm thinking between £45 and £55, but what do you think is best? 
4) I want my cat to just breed with one of the many stray toms around. I'm not particularly interested in finding a stud cat. Do you think my cat will be okay doing the whole mating thing. 
Do any of you have any more info I could do with? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @Arcticbreeze and welcome. 

Unfortunately the 'many stray tom cats' around may well be infected with FIV, or other sexually transmitted diseases, so you would not be doing your cat any favours at all letting her mate with them.  . If you really want to mate her, at least choose a mate for her that has been fully health checked,

If you are keen to go through the birth and kitten rearing process with a cat you would be better offering your services to one of the Rescues as a kitten fosterer. And safeguard your own cat by having her spayed.

A black cat (mixed breed or not) is likely to have some, if not all black kittens. Rescues are full of black kittens and cats which are always harder to place than any other colour. I beg you not to add to the population of black kittens.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Don't do this. There is no benefit to your cat letting her become pregnant, only risks to her health both during the pregnancy and birth but also later in life. Shelters are currently full of kittens needing homes - each home you find for yours will be one less for those already at the shelter. You will also need to wait until she is at least a year old to be strong enough to safely carry kittens, but she will come into heat several times before that - a cat in heat is very annoying and determined to get out to mate.
Do your cat a favour and get her neutered now so she can enjoy being a young cat, not a stressed out mother.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

This has to be a wind-up surely.
Are you seriously just going to open the door and let your in season cat out to mate with any/all random males in the area


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

What reply except don't do it do you expect? 

it's very much in her best interests both short, medium & long term to be spayed ASAP. She doesn't need the experience of having kittens, pregnancy, kittening & lactation aren't without dangers, every call she has pushes up her risk of breast cancer, every call carries a risk of pyometra.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

You cannot call yourself a responsible person and then go on to spout all that other rubbish, seriously!!??


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Nothing in your posts suggests letting your cat have kittens would be anything other than a terrible idea.

I hope it's a wind up.

If not, I hope she's sterile.


----------



## Arcticbreeze (Jul 9, 2017)

When I say 'stray cat', I mean one of the many toms that wander. There are a few unneutered toms around. They are clearly pets as they have collars. Are these cats likely to carry the diseases? Back when I was younger, there was a ginger tom cat that wandered. He was obviously owned by someone, he was friendly and had a collar. I doubt this cat carried a disease. I live on a farm in the countryside, not in some sort of built up city. There won't be many (if any) proper stray cats in this area.

I don't understand why so many people say 'don't do it', 'get your cat spayed', etc. I want to let my cat have kittens. If I would be so easily swayed by what you say, I wouldn't've come here in the first place. There are lots of experienced breeders. They must've started somewhere. I bet some of them had people telling them not to do it. Everyone starts as a newbie. I'm going to make sure my cat and her kittens gets everything they need.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

There's absolutely zero need or reason for your mixed breed cat to have kittens. Rescue centre/adoption centres are SATURATED with kittens why add to that? Please think about your cat & her needs, not what you want.

Your cat DOESNT want kittens, your cat doesn't want to possibly be in danger from complications in pregnancy or labour. Just because you want her to have kittens doesn't mean it's in the best interest of your cat.

Wandering tom cats can carry all sorts of diseases & there's NO way of knowing. Wether they're owned or not it doesn't mean they won't have any diseases.

Please, in the interest of your own cat & the thousands of cats & kittens in rescue centres, get your cat spayed.


Fostering an already pregnant cat is a great idea as you get to see them grow & treat them as your own without adding to the problem.

Before knowing about the problems of random people breeding cats I bought off a BYB (back yard breeder) and our kitten has had countless amounts of ilness' most of his life. Most probably what he was born with or caught from his mum. I would never put myself in that situation again & would 10000000% choose to adopt.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Arcticbreeze said:


> Before I get a load of people telling me NOT to do this, I just want you too know that I am a responsible person and I'd going to make sure each kitten gets a nice loving home. I am NOT doing this for the money, Just purely for the experience of letting a cat have kittens. I just have a few questions.
> 1) I'm planning to breed my mixed breed black cat. She is currently six months old. What's the best age to breed her?
> 2) How many kittens is my cat likely to have in her first litter?
> 3) How much should I sell the kittens for? I'm from the UK by the way, so please don't give me an answer in dollars! I'm thinking between £45 and £55, but what do you think is best?
> ...


You should buy yourself a tin hat.

And a spay for your cat.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Arcticbreeze said:


> When I say 'stray cat', I mean one of the many toms that wander. There are a few unneutered toms around. They are clearly pets as they have collars. *Are these cats likely to carry the diseases?* Back when I was younger, there was a ginger tom cat that wandered. He was obviously owned by someone, he was friendly and had a collar. I doubt this cat carried a disease. I live on a farm in the countryside, not in some sort of built up city. There won't be many (if any) proper stray cats in this area.
> 
> I don't understand why so many people say 'don't do it', 'get your cat spayed', etc. I want to let my cat have kittens. If I would be so easily swayed by what you say, I wouldn't've come here in the first place. There are lots of experienced breeders. They must've started somewhere. I bet some of them had people telling them not to do it. Everyone starts as a newbie. I'm going to make sure my cat and her kittens gets everything they need.


Who knows? You can't tell just by looking at them.

Stop putting your 'wants' before the welfare of your cat, it makes you sound like a spoiled child.

Excellent breeders of registered, healthy cats, who use excellent breeders to mentor them in how to do it right are about as far removed as it gets from someone wanting to breed their black moggy to some random tom just so they can experience cute kittens.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Before I started breeding, I had two neuters of my chosen breed to learn about them and get to know how the system worked. The breeder of my first queen was my mentor and, I can assure you, her first litter was not without its stresses. She was a maiden and I was a novice but I had help. Over the 20 years I was breeding I got much better at the whole business but there can be risks and unexpected complications however experienced you are. I have lost count of the number of times some of us on this forum have sat up at night because random 'breeders' of their random cats have suddenly realised it is not as straightforward as they assumed.

Reputable breeders of pedigree cats do not allow their cats to roam free with all the risks of diseases like Felv and FIV not to mention the cat flu viruses let alone let them out to find any old mate.

By the way, your suggested price would not even cover the kittens' vaccinations not to mention all the extra food and litter etc.


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

I guess your school has now broken up for the summer holidays. If you are looking for something to fill your time in a more productive way, maybe get a paid or voluntary summer job.


----------



## Arcticbreeze (Jul 9, 2017)

Since nobody is being very helpful,i think i'll just leave this website. I put on my first post that I didn't want people telling me not to do this.

I am thinking about the health of my cat. She is in good condition and has a lovely tempermant which she would pass onto her kittens.

I already know the prices of everything- extra food, vet bills etc. And i've made sure i've got the money to put into this.

I know the time this could take up. If she rejects the kittens they will need round the clock care. I have friends and family that would happily help me.

I will look into finding a healthy stud cat for her to mate with. I didn't know of the diseases that wandering toms carry, and i want the best for my cat.

I've been thinking of doing this since my cat (Suzie) was a young kitten.

Also @QOTN I know that the prices I've suggested would nowhere near cover the cost of everything I will have paid out. I'm not doing this for he money. I'm only putting a price on them so that I get resonable people coming to have a kitten.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Actually everyone has been very helpful, to you CAT. This is a PET forum,, we care about the PETS..

Spay your cat and let her live her life in peace. Why would you risk her life and health just for your own selfish wants? Go to any shelter or rescue and offer to foster a pregnant cat if you feel the need to "experience kittens".


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

You did ask for advice and the only resposible advice is - don't do it ! There is no need to bring any more moggies into the world , you're simply adding to the over-population problem. Mating is very painful to female cats due to the male's barbed penis - injuries can and do occur to male and female. It s common for the female to attack the male cat as he withdraws.
Your little cat has no desire or need to be a mother, many young cats find it very stressful and frightening , is that really what you want for your little girl, pain from mating and birth, anxiety ,stress, fear ?
To put it bluntly your motives are purely selfish. Your cat has no choice in the decision.,if you really love her you need to protect her. Get her spayed and enjoy your little pet.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Un-neutered roaming tom cats will inevitably get into fights with other cats over territory and their right to mate with entire females. Fights with other cats inevitably result in injuries such as bites. Bites are a common method of spreading FIV between cats. FeLV (feline leukaemia) is also spread through biting or licking. Both can be spread through mating.

Your proposed stud for your cat should be up-to-date with his core vaccines, (FHV-1, FCV, FPV) and also have had the FeLV vaccine. He should also be negative when tested for FIV. If you can find an entire male who meets these criteria then at least you will be acting responsibly with regard to reducing the risk of your little cat becoming infected with some life changing or life theatening disease.

To do any less would not be treating her with the care and respect she deserves.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Arcticbreeze said:


> .
> 
> I am thinking about the health of my cat.


No, you're not.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Arcticbreeze said:


> Since nobody is being very helpful,i think i'll just leave this website.* I put on my first post that I didn't want people telling me not to do this.*
> 
> I am thinking about the health of my cat. She is in good condition and has a lovely tempermant which she would pass onto her kittens.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately you can't pick & choose the pink & fluffy replies you receive on a public forum of people who are a mix of both passionate animal lovers & people who (unlike yourself) know what they are talking about.

I'm sure people like Catsgalore, who has recently had to deal with the heartache of a premature litter born in her rescue, having to hand feed them & watch them fade away one by one, will be heartened to know that you are so much better than all the other people out there who let their moggies get pregnant for the self gratifying experience of having a litter.

As I say again & again, but on the off chance that it might penetrate through to you at some level, if you breed your moggy cat you are just adding to the already huge problem.

Wouldn't you rather be part of the solution?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Arcticbreeze said:


> I've been thinking of doing this since my cat (Suzie) was a young kitten.


She is still young (they are normally classified as kittens until they are a year old). What exactly do you think Suzie will benefit from having a litter of kittens?


----------



## Arcticbreeze (Jul 9, 2017)

Calvine said:


> She is still young (they are normally classified as kittens until they are a year old). What exactly do you think Suzie will benefit from having a litter of kittens?


I know she's still young- she's a kitten. Im not planning to go mating her when she isnt fully grown. 
I think it's natural for a cat to have kittens. 
I will get her health checked first and make her comfortable in the house. I won't have a problem finding homes for the kittens. I have friends that would want a kitten, and i would be happy to keep one or maybe two. I will also advertise them online. Suzie is a lovely cat. I wouldn't be putting her through pain and anxeity. I will probably spay her after the first litter and then she can live a long happy life with me.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Arcticbreeze said:


> I know she's still young- she's a kitten. Im not planning to go mating her when she isnt fully grown.
> I think it's natural for a cat to have kittens.
> I will get her health checked first and make her comfortable in the house. I won't have a problem finding homes for the kittens. I have friends that would want a kitten, and i would be happy to keep one or maybe two. I will also advertise them online. Suzie is a lovely cat. I wouldn't be putting her through pain and anxeity. I will probably spay her after the first litter and then she can live a long happy life with me.


You WILL be putting her through pain.

Giving birth is extremely painful for animal or human.

Somehow, you've managed to convince yourself that your whole horrible plan is purely for the benefit of your kitten.

Don't kid yourself. You're doing this because it's what you want, pure and simple.

Should anything happen to your cat as a result of pregnancy and delivery, and it is a real possibility, it will be your fault and on your conscience.

Your selfish wants could cost your cat dear.

Actions speak louder than words. No point at all coming here waffling on about how much you love your cat when you're planning to use her so that you can have fun.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Arcticbreeze said:


> I know she's still young- she's a kitten. Im not planning to go mating her when she isnt fully grown.
> *I think it's natural for a cat to have kittens. *
> I will get her health checked first and make her comfortable in the house. I won't have a problem finding homes for the kittens. I have friends that would want a kitten, and i would be happy to keep one or maybe two. I will also advertise them online. Suzie is a lovely cat. I wouldn't be putting her through pain and anxeity. I will probably spay her after the first litter and then she can live a long happy life with me.


It's an old wives' tale- letting animals have 'just one litter' has been shown to be nonsense.

Disease & fighting & no end of other things are natural, it doesn't mean we should be letting the animals who we are responsible for to go through them.

If you don't want to put her through pain & anxiety don't put her through the many risks of mating, pregnancy, birth & raising a litter, because that's a whole lot of pain & anxiety right there.


----------



## Arcticbreeze (Jul 9, 2017)

So what your saying is that anyone who has ever let their cat have kittens is being cruel and horrid? Are you saying even the experienced breeders are being cruel to breed their cat? That they're putting their cat through pain and stress?

I've seen lots of litters of kittens with their mothers. The mothers clean them and feed them happily. If their whole process from mating to birthing was THAT bad, then he mother would want nothing to do with them.

Can you tell me what the problem is with trying something new in a responsible and sensible way?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Arcticbreeze said:


> I want to let my cat have kittens.


Why?



Arcticbreeze said:


> If their whole process from mating to birthing was THAT bad, then he mother would want nothing to do with them.


Sometimes she doesn't. And because she does look after them doesn't mean should would choose to have kittens, just that instinct is strong.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

That is called instinct, nothing more


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

The whole business from mating to birthing is full of health risks for the cat and yes, it can be very stressful for them too whether they are intentionally bred or accidentally bred. But pedigree breeders know how to minimise stress for their queens. 

Breeders have years of experience with cats before they start breeding them, and when a person begins breeding they have a mentor (an experienced breeder) to guide them, make them aware of the pitfalls as they go along.

Also, as said, breeders are protective of their queens and only mate them with studs who are properly health-checked. A male cat who is aggressive to females during mating (as some entire tom cats are) would be unlikely to be working as a stud in the first place.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Arcticbreeze said:


> So what your saying is that anyone who has ever let their cat have kittens is being cruel and horrid? Are you saying even the experienced breeders are being cruel to breed their cat? That they're putting their cat through pain and stress?
> 
> I've seen lots of litters of kittens with their mothers. The mothers clean them and feed them happily. If their whole process from mating to birthing was THAT bad, then he mother would want nothing to do with them.
> 
> Can you tell me what the problem is with trying something new in a responsible and sensible way?


I'm not sure if you are being deliberately obtuse or if you are genuinely having a real issue grasping what people are trying to tell you.

You aren't trying anything new, & you are not being responsible or sensible, you are just adding to the already huge population of moggy kittens.

@chillminx has put it more succinctly than I can, please stop trying to justify the unjustifiable.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Arcticbreeze said:


> Can you tell me what the problem is with trying something new in a responsible and sensible way?


Trying something new? Seriously?

If you want to try something new, take up trampolining or learn to play tennis, don't play Russian Roulette with your kitten's health.

You don't use your animals so you can experience something new.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I strongly advise against this.


----------



## Arcticbreeze (Jul 9, 2017)

Okay then i give up. 
Goodbye and thanks for all the replies


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I strongly advise against this.


This, from a vet. As a matter of interest have you discussed the issue with your vet ?


----------



## Arcticbreeze (Jul 9, 2017)

No. I thought Id try finding out info on the internet first.
But since that hasn't got me anywhere I'll discuss it with my vet.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

And if the vet advises against it ?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Arcticbreeze said:


> When I say 'stray cat', I mean one of the many toms that wander. There are a few unneutered toms around. They are clearly pets as they have collars. Are these cats likely to carry the diseases? Back when I was younger, there was a ginger tom cat that wandered. He was obviously owned by someone, he was friendly and had a collar. I doubt this cat carried a disease. I live on a farm in the countryside, not in some sort of built up city. There won't be many (if any) proper stray cats in this area.
> 
> I don't understand why so many people say 'don't do it', 'get your cat spayed', etc. I want to let my cat have kittens. If I would be so easily swayed by what you say, I wouldn't've come here in the first place. There are lots of experienced breeders. They must've started somewhere. I bet some of them had people telling them not to do it. Everyone starts as a newbie. I'm going to make sure my cat and her kittens gets everything they need.


Apart from testing there is no way of telling if these random tom cats has any disease. Even diseases like cat flu, which can be carried with no obvious symptoms, can wreak havoc in a litter of kittens and cause problems with a pregnancy.
Experienced breeders start by learning about their breed - I had Siamese for 30 years before breeding. They have the aid of a mentor, a fellow breeder, to help them to understand everything involved.
Pregnant cat does not always equal a litter of cute kittens. Still births, kittens born prematurely, cats who cannot raise their kittens requiring them to be hand reared. - just a few of the problems.
There are so many rescues needing homes without adding to the moggy population.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Arcticbreeze said:


> *So what your saying is that anyone who has ever let their cat have kittens is being cruel and horrid? Are you saying even the experienced breeders are being cruel to breed their cat? That they're putting their cat through pain and stress?*
> I've seen lots of litters of kittens with their mothers. The mothers clean them and feed them happily. *If their whole process from mating to birthing was THAT bad, then he mother would want nothing to do with them.*
> Can you tell me what the problem is with trying something new in a responsible and sensible way?


No, what we are saying is that random breeding is unnecessary so unjustified. As I said previously, 'just one litter' is the worst possible policy especially with a novice breeder.

Experienced breeders of pedigree cats have pedigrees they can check and try to select their breeding queens with many attributes in mind. Yes, their temperament is top priority but so also is the breeding success of the line, the absence of inherited conditions and an attempt to prevent their cats acquiring infectious diseases which can cause so much suffering to kittens. You only have to google Feline Herpes virus to see the effect it can have on newborn kittens and your queen may be a carrier without ever showing signs until she gives birth.

I assume you have not yet given birth? I can assure you it is a fairly awful experience but we do not, as a consequence, abandon our babies. The maternal instinct is the strongest of all drives. Many cats give birth without problems and love their kittens unconditionally but you will not discover if your girl is one of those until you have passed the point of no return.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Shaking my head at this thread.

OP, there is no benefit to your cat having a litter. She doesn't want one and she doesn't need one. If you want kittens, foster a pregnant girl on behalf of a rescue and do something good with the time and energy you clearly have to invest in a litter.

Ethical breeders spend years learning about their breed, spend a lot of time and money of rigorous genetic tests and health tests before putting their girls to gene and health tested studs from equally ethical breeders. They don't just throw two cats together which is what you intend to do. 

Please, for the safety and wellbeing of your kitten that you clearly care about, do not mate her. Neuter her and let her live out her life without the pain and stress of having a litter.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Arcticbreeze said:


> Before I get a load of people telling me NOT to do this, I just want you too know that I am a responsible person and I'd going to make sure each kitten gets a nice loving home. I am NOT doing this for the money, Just purely for the experience of letting a cat have kittens. I just have a few questions.
> 1) I'm planning to breed my mixed breed black cat. She is currently six months old. What's the best age to breed her?
> 2) How many kittens is my cat likely to have in her first litter?
> 3) How much should I sell the kittens for? I'm from the UK by the way, so please don't give me an answer in dollars! I'm thinking between £45 and £55, but what do you think is best?
> ...


This may not be what you want to hear but your interpretation of responsible breeder may not be that of many of us here.
For starters there are far far too many cats and kittens that are unwanted already cat protection rescues etc full of them.

Secondly the hardest cat to re-home is a black cat.

Can't work out how you think you would benefit from the experience in watching your cat have kittens either personally.

And it's ok saying you will find a good home for all of your kittens you may well think you HAVE. but everybody loves a fluffy kitten can you be responsible for that kitten and any of its offspring for the rest of it's life it may live to be 20 years old both of mine did. And during that time could be responsible for parenting hundreds and hundreds of cats,many of them ending up euthanized


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sweety said:


> Trying something new? Seriously?
> 
> If you want to try something new, take up trampolining or learn to play tennis, don't play Russian Roulette with your kitten's health.
> 
> You don't use your animals so you can experience something new.


Erm russian roulette. I like the sound of that


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Do you want to see the result of cats being bred to any old tom cat with no thought as to their background, health status or diseases they carry?

Have a look at these photos of my kitten. Once you've sat watching a tiny innocent kitten like Kira slowly die in your arms trying to decide if you should let her go or if maybe some miracle treatment will save her. When you've spent hundreds of pounds and she still dies. When you know that her death was entirely preventable if only her so called breeder gave a single thought about the kittens she was producing rather than chucking her cat to any old tom cat. Only then will you understand why some people are so against people like you!

Edited - name calling not allowed.


----------



## Arcticbreeze (Jul 9, 2017)

RottieMummy said:


> Quite simply you're an idiot!
> 
> *Do you want to see the result of a kitten born to any old tom cat with no thought as to their health status, or the diseases they may carry?*
> 
> Have a look at these photos of my kitten. Once you've sat watching a tiny innocent kitten like Kira slowly die in your arms trying to decide if you should let her go or if maybe some miracle treatment will save her. When you've spent hundreds of pounds and she still dies. When you know that her death was entirely preventable if only her so called breeder gave a single thought about the kittens she was producing rather than chucking her cat to any old tom cat. Only then will you understand why some people are so against people like you!


You obviously haven't seen my most recent posts. I will look into finding a healthy stud cat. When i first posted i didn't know about he diseases such at FIV. I want to do this in the best way i can, so that Suzie will be fit and healthy when she gives birth (if i put her in kit, that is).

I'm very sorry about what happened to your kitten. That must be hard.

Quite frankly, though, I think its rude of you to call me an idiot.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Arcticbreeze said:


> You obviously haven't seen my most recent posts. I will look into finding a healthy stud cat. When i first posted i didn't know about he diseases such at FIV. I want to do this in the best way i can, so that Suzie will be fit and healthy when she gives birth (if i put her in kit, that is).
> 
> I'm very sorry about what happened to your kitten. That must be hard.
> 
> Quite frankly, though, I think its rude of you to call me an idiot.


So you're going to test Suzie for every single possible illness or disease that she might carry? And then do the exact same tests for the male? Because they won't already be done in a moggie and no pedigree stud with full health tests would allow their male to mate with yours. That would cost hundreds and is financially impossible in moggies.

And I don't particularly care if I'm rude. I've lost all patience for people that say I'm going to breed my black moggie by chucking her outside in season and ignore the fact that rescues are full of black moggies that they can't find homes for.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

You will need to prove to the owner of the healthy stud you want your cat to mate with, that your cat is healthy too. So you will need to get her tested, and vaccinated.

EDIT - crossposted with RM


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

May I suggest you volunteer at an animal rescue shelter? There are several litters of kittens at my local one, almost none of them reserved due to a lack of demand, so there is a shortage of volunteers as the kittens are so time consuming.

It would give you an introduction into the incredible amount of work that goes into kittens and give you the experience of helping to look after them before deciding whether you want to go ahead with it. They are surprisingly time consuming, messy, and difficult.


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

Breeding is indeed natural, but is nature really the perfect idyll that we should aspire to for our animals? Look at the controversy it has caused at Copenhagen Zoo.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

TallulahCat said:


> Breeding is indeed natural


So are difficult deliveries, mastitis, breast cancer, pyometra, and so on...


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

If you are determined to do this, which seems to be the case, and obviously no-one can stop you, do be sure you have a few thousand pounds spare in case Suzie needs a C-section. Read up about it and find out exactly what is entailed tho' please before you do this.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

My heart goes out to your poor cat to have an owner with such selfish and idiotic fantasies.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

I really dont know what to say!! You ask for advice and get the hump when you dont get the answers you like.

Go and volunteer at a rescue or shelter or foster kittens for a bit if you are intent on getting your kitten fix.

Go and sit by pen after pen of lonely older cats that get overlooked because they arent cute kittens anymore. Then go and look at all the cats that have been dumped along with their kittens when the owners cant cope, you can usually tell which ones they are as the mums are painfully thin and most likely the kittens have cat flu.

If that doesnt make you think perhaps you'll change your mind when you have to deal with a kitten that dies in your arms or in the carrier on the way to the vets because it happens and its [email protected]@dy horrible trust me.

What if mum needs assistance or emergency surgery or your kittens need round the clock feeding and your so tired you have no idea what to do with yourself!!

Still going to sell them for £40-£50 when you have a hefty vets bill???

I am stunned I really am.


----------



## Arcticbreeze (Jul 9, 2017)

Okay. I'm sorry to make everyone so annoyed. I think I'll look into it more carefully and discuss things with my vet.

My apologies for getting so fed up. Some of the things i said were total [email protected]
I do want to do this at some point. But maybe with a different cat (not black). I will seek proffesional help too.

Thank you all.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Arcticbreeze said:


> Okay. I'm sorry to make everyone so annoyed. I think I'll look into it more carefully and discuss things with my vet.
> 
> My apologies for getting so fed up. Some of the things i said were total [email protected]
> I do want to do this at some point. But maybe with a different cat (not black). I will seek proffesional help too.
> ...


If we can convince just one person that it's a bad idea it's a start. The advice about going to a shelter and maybe fostering a pregnant cat is good - I'd recommend following that up if you are interested in the kittening process


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

As someone who has raised a litter of feral kittens I can recommend that you look into helping a rescue by fostering a pregnant cat.

It is very hard work but the sense of accomplishment when you are able to turn one very scared mother cat into a happy sociable cat and hand a litter of well balanced friendly kittens to their new homes is amazing. I think it is so much more satisfying to know that raising and caring for the kittens has not only ensured they will get loving families but the mother cat too has a better chance of being rehomed. By taking the pressure off the rescue you can be proud you have done your bit to help and also get the added bonus of kitten cuddles.

What's more if you have friends that want kittens then taking on rescue kittens benefits both them and the rescue so win win. 

It is quite possible to foster a pregnant cat if you have a spare room. You would need to keep them separate from your cat and maintain hygiene protocols but it is simple to do. Additional benefits to you are that if anything goes wrong the rescue will be paying for the vets bill and also can provide help or a new foster home if for any reason you are no longer able to look after them.

Like others I recommend you spay your cat now for her benefit and suggest you get kitten cuddles by fostering.


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Please spay your little one and let her enjoy just being a kitten!

If you really want to experience a litter of kittens then foster a pregnant cat, then that way you're helping an already pregnant cat and also getting to experience kittens.

It's not to be taken at all lightly though, it's hard work, worrying, very very expensive, time consuming and your life will be on hold for a good 8/10 weeks minimum, with keeping them all with you for at least 12weeks...also, it's not something that should be done half heartedly, they'll need worming, defleaing, your house will be dedicated to the kittens and mum and lots of items of the house ruined! You'll also need lots of time off work to care for them all and mum's, including vets visits for anyone who gets poorly.

Let your little kitten be able to be relaxed and happy without having the health risks and the responsibly of being a mum cat!

Foster a pregnant cat...that way everyone's happy!


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

OrientalSlave said:


> So are difficult deliveries, mastitis, breast cancer, pyometra, and so on...


Exactly, this is not the natural idyll I would want for my cat. A policy of uncontrolled breeding would result in being totally overrun with unwanted animals, so culling would be essential. Copenhagen Zoo feed the culled offspring to other animals so at least they are not wasted - remember Marius?

In my opinion, neutering is a far better both for the population as a whole, and for the individuals neutered. They are free from the demands of either rearing young or fighting other males, they are protected from many health problems, aggression and spread of disease, and live healthier, happier lives.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Looking on Facebook and pet selling sites, you might only get £20 for a kitten, if you are lucky! Older kittens 3-4 months old are offered for free in some cases!

You have to think about the cost of caesarians and even the possibility of your cat dying and you having to hand raise a litter of kittens.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Threads like this annoy me. Despite me not being particularly knowledgeable regarding cats, most of this is common sense.

OP, there is already a huge issue with unwanted "moggie" kittens in shelters. You don't want to contribute to this, do you? You claim to be a responsible owner, yet you say that you are happy for your cat to mate with random toms who are just roaming around the place. Regardless of whether these toms are pets, strays or ferals there is a chance that they will have STDs, and there is no way of confirming this without performing health tests on them.
Why did you come onto this forum and say that you didn't want people telling you that this is a bad idea? You can't pick and choose what responses you recieve. And surely it's better that members have informed you of the reasons why you shouln't go ahead with this? Breeding can come with many unwanted complications, such as cesareans, which can be incredibly costly. Also moggies have no monetary value, so if you were to charge £50 per kitten you probably wouldn't have many takers. If you consult your vet, I'm afraid you will recieve a similar response to those made by members of the forum. No vet would support the idea of letting your moggie out so it can mate with random toms.
If you want to experience the miracle of birth, get some tropical fish! Guppies are incredibly easy to breed and there aren't lots of unwanted costs involved.


----------



## Arcticbreeze (Jul 9, 2017)

I've already been through this with numerous other people. Now people are coming onto this thread and posting stuff without reading what's already been said.

Thanks for your post full of stuff I've already heard from about 10 other people, @FeelTheBern. This thread is over now, so i don't really need any more telling about costs, rehoming problems etc.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I agree it's getting repetitive so will close it now. :Locktopic


----------

